# DNP does not work



## sollaris (Apr 7, 2017)

Hello guys.
I started DNP caps 250 mg on 27.3.2017
Until now i have lost 0 kg....none..nada....
Is that normal...I have 78 kg  ..178 cm...
I took the path of DNP....because no matter what i do....i can not loose that belly fat..Cardio..IF...keto..NO carbs...whatever i do..it just stays there.
My caloric intake is around 2000 calories./day....I am active...go to the gym 3 days/week...and in the rest..i work like a dog..
I take DNP evey day around 5 PM..with my meal..
Nights...I release lots of water in the bed...MAx....No heat...Just sweating hard.

Should i go 0 carbs for DNP to work..?
What do you guys belive?
DNP is genuine.


PS:Sorry for my bad english...it\s not native.
Greetings.
Stay safe.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2017)

Are you losing fat in other places besides the stomach? 

If yes then be patient.

If no then you are eating too much.


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 8, 2017)

itll work if you have quality stuff. its noticeable. like POB said, be patient or alter some things. It made me shit like crazy for a couple of days and then the sweats at night were bad. If I was sitting still, my back was drenched. but if I was moving, no problem at all. so everyone is going to be a little different with everything. give it time and see how it goes. BOL


----------



## sollaris (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello  guys.
aThank you for the fast reply
Here are some pictures with me..What Bf % do you think I am?







I don't have a lot of fat on my chest,neck and hands...so it should go to the belly fat some time soon.
I got like 15 pills left..and i will be extra carefull with my diet..I will go as low carbs as possible.
If after that is no change..i will search for a new seller.
Thank you.
Greetings .


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 8, 2017)

Judging by your pictures, I would say the best way to lose fat is to lift weights for you. You don't need DNP, you need to build some muscle.


----------



## sollaris (Apr 8, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Judging by your pictures, I would say the best way to lose fat is to lift weights for you. You don't need DNP, you need to build some muscle.


Hello mate.I am lifting weights and doing my HIIT 3-4 times week.
I am doing that for like 3 years.
I do not have any muscle because I do not eat much...I am struggling to loose that fat.I don't stand it any more.
Thank you.


----------



## N00bbt (Apr 8, 2017)

More muscle will burn more fat. Some have even said that dnp will work better on a bigger muscle mass person.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

sollaris said:


> Hello mate.I am lifting weights and doing my HIIT 3-4 times week.
> I am doing that for like 3 years.
> I do not have any muscle because I do not eat much...I am struggling to loose that fat.I don't stand it any more.
> Thank you.


You can't control your diet, so you tried taking a shortcut. 
Even if you do lose anything it will be temporary. The fat will come back because you aren't capable of losing it on your own; you won't keep it off either.


----------



## sollaris (Apr 8, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> You can't control your diet, so you tried taking a shortcut.


Hello.Thank you for the reply.
Don;t get mad..but you are Wrong..I have my diet under controll ( Not like a professional of course )..but still..I Have tried them all.
Fasting 24 hours..Eat Stop Eat .....High carb-Low fat...Keto....Carb Cycling.. Everything mate.
Whatever i do..that belly fat will not go away...I am always between 82-78 kg..(With or without water weight)
On Keto...without carbs and Glycogen stores..i drop from 82-78 in like...3 days....But that is water that i am loosing not fat.
I work a lot and i am very stressed.Perhaps my cortisol levels are maxed..but i can not control that..I work in a very stressfull environment.
I am now 78 kg and i belive my real weight is around 73..without that fat around me...If just i can loose those extra / last 4 -5 kg that would be great.
Thanks everybody.


----------



## Milo (Apr 8, 2017)

Keto is so stupid. People starve themselves of carbs, which cannot be sustained, then when they take carbs again they balloon up. You mention all these dieting techniques but dont seem to know squat about how dieting works. What is your TDEE? How many calories are you eating daily? As Tool said, you seem to be trying to skip an ACTUAL diet with "Instafit" diet bs through carb tricks and supplements. Start from square 1..... WHAT IS YOUR TDEE?


----------



## sollaris (Apr 8, 2017)

Milo said:


> Keto is so stupid.
> WHAT IS YOUR TDEE?



Hello Milo.
Thank you for the reply.
My TDEE is around 2400 calories/day
BMR 1850 calories.
Keto is good....in one way...the cravings are 95% gone.....after like 1 week in Keto.


----------



## Milo (Apr 8, 2017)

My advice, and Im no expert by any means, would be to continue eating in a deficit whilst drinking plenty of water, continue performing your HIIT, but start lifting hard and stop looking at the scale. Your scale weight isnt an accurate representation of your progress. Look at the big picture...long term. There are much more experienced and knowledgeable people here than I, but thats what I would do if I were you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2017)

Focus on strength too. You aren't lifting heavy enough to cause your body to build muscle.  You should be bigger than that after 3 years of "lifting"


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 8, 2017)

Honestly, you don't look like to lift weights at all. You would actually benefit from raising you calories by increasing your protein intake. You need to build more muscle before you do anything else. DNP is going to eat what muscle you do have and will make you look worse. I do not see using DNP helping you to achieve your goals at this point.
Even with bad weight training, you should see better results after 3 years. I am not disputing that you have lifted for 3 years but I do think that if you have, you are not doing it correctly. I have seen guys with you body type completely transform themselves in 6 months with moderate weightlifting and no focus on diet at all. Don't use HIIT. It isn't working for you. You need to eat more calories and hit the gym 4-5 times per week for at least an hour. Get a training split together and stick to it. Make sure that you are incorporating bench, squat and deadlifts (basic power movements). If you do, I guarantee that you will get results. If you stick to low calories and your current program, I guarantee that you will look the same or worse in 6 months.

Do yourself a favor and throw that DNP in the garbage for now.


----------



## sollaris (Apr 8, 2017)

I should look bigger 1000% you are wright there.
I lift heavy in the gym..( for guys at my weight category)...except benchpress....
Benchpress is a disaster to me...i can max 50 kg for 6-7 reps 
The problem is that i run as Hell from carbs...I eat some after training..so i am 100% sure They will not spillover.
My energy in the gym is not that great...perhaps that is why i do not improve in power.
We will see the next results....THis is my forum now ..and i will post later pictures in 1 month.
I hope i will find a strategy that is working for me.
Thanks #Pillarofbalance.


----------



## mrmichael (Apr 10, 2017)

DNP on 2000 calories a day? 

Doesn't DNP increase all activity by over 300% or so in terms of wasting energy, meaning at the end of the day u burn so much more..?

Even with lifting only 3 times per week  u should be losing weight on 250mg DNP. I'd say ur stuff is not real, but even so the other guys are right, why are u even looking at DNP when u have no frame at all. U should be doing a bulk...


----------



## sollaris (Apr 11, 2017)

mrmichael said:


> DNP on 2000 calories a day?
> 
> Doesn't DNP increase all activity by over 300% or so in terms of wasting energy, meaning at the end of the day u burn so much more..?
> 
> Even with lifting only 3 times per week  u should be losing weight on 250mg DNP. I'd say ur stuff is not real, but even so the other guys are right, why are u even looking at DNP when u have no frame at all. U should be doing a bulk...



I have read on the internet...for every 1 pound of fat burned off...the body will store 0.5-1 pound of water,
And that the ""flat look""....and water...will flush away 4-5 days after  the DNP cycle..(I am not an expert in DNP..this is my first time..so i can not say..if this is a mith or not)..
I do not hit the 2000 calories/day....I try to eat like 1500 calories + - 100,200 that come from hidden sh-t in foods.
The traditional bulk?...My work buddy is doing that...he is like 100 kg..and fat as ****..He looks terrible..
I will try a lean bulk...+ 300 calories over my TDEE and see how it goes...but for now i need to loose those extra 5-10 pounds of fat i have.
Thanks for your reply mate.
Greetings


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 12, 2017)

This is ****ing hopeless.


----------



## Classical Atlas (Apr 12, 2017)

Get a tape measure and measure the circumference of the waist and thighs and arms.. etc.. start recording them.. maybe i missed it but how long have you been on DNP? You may not notice subtle changes. 1 pound of fat is not going to come off your waist it might arms, legs, and chest ..etc.. I assure you if it is real DNP it is burning fat!


----------



## sollaris (Apr 18, 2017)

Hello Classical Atlas.
Thank you for the reply.
I got 3 pills left...3 days + 4 days for the ""water flush out""...
I do not know what is my weight now,but in 7 days i will make some pictures..and acurate weight results that i will post here.
I hope my experience with DNP..will help somebody on here,,that is  having the same ""not working"" problem.
Take care guys and stay safe.


----------



## mrmichael (Apr 20, 2017)

sollaris said:


> Hello Classical Atlas.
> Thank you for the reply.
> I got 3 pills left...3 days + 4 days for the ""water flush out""...
> I do not know what is my weight now,but in 7 days i will make some pictures..and acurate weight results that i will post here.
> ...



Man, some people call me stubborn. READ what people posted here bro.

WE (THE FORUM) saw ur pictures. 

CORRECT PLAN FOR U:    UR NOT FAT, UR SKINNY. STOP LOSING WEIGHT. EAT FOOD, LIFT x2 PER WEEK Low Volume-High Intensity. GROW....

That is what u need to be doing.

As for the DNP, if ur NOT losing it's B.U.N.K...... DNP is strong and potent, I know some guys that are lazy as hell and do minimal cardio and weights and eat junk food and STILL lose up to 4lb PER WEEK on DNP 250-500mg ED.....Especially on 2000 calories wtf. That is nearly starvation mode and people eat around 1500-2000 when they are trying to shred that last bit of fat.


----------



## maxx (Apr 25, 2017)

DNP definitely works, especially if you split your dosages in the morning and before bed. Also from your first post it seems like you have more of a dieting issue. DNP is meant to help to burn fat are works if you take it properly. I lost 7 pounds when I did a 12 day cycle of it, 150mg before morning cardio and 150mg before bed. I would suggest checking your diet and training before you try to increase the dosage.


----------



## sollaris (Apr 25, 2017)

Last post guys.
Today was the 4th day...after my pills were finished.
Current weight is 74 kg....from 78 kg....
4 kg lost on the scale in 24 days with 250 mg daily after lunch.
Today I was at the gym...and it was very bad...like...I could not lift anything..I hope i will get in the game as soon as possible.
Thread can be closed or continue as opened as the Admin wish it.
Thank you everybody for your sugestions
Greetings.


----------

